# Screamers



## Tiff (Sep 12, 2008)

I visited a haunted house last night called "Screamers". It's located in Indiana.
In Nuvo Magazine it was rated top 10 in Indiana. 
NO!
It wasn't bad, but definatly disappointing. They were really friendly and told us about them and how they do things. They said they come up with their own original ideas, and build their own props.
The rooms themselves were pretty cool, and had some good designs. And most of the rooms went for the "Boo" scare. Then some of the people would follow you into the next room. And then some of the people (mostly kids) would kind of tickle or touch the back of your leg. It freaked me out.
Really my only problem with it was that it didn't last very long. I don't know if I was even in there 10 minutes. Which I did walk fast through it, but it still didn't seem long.


----------



## Papa Boo (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't think the length of time is important. If you came out smiling...it was worth it. WE can't afford nor have room for a long haunt. But the parents and kids love it and come back for more.


----------

